# VIDEO INSTRUCTIONS : Contour Cut Line around JPEG step-by-step



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

"How to make a contour cut line around a JPEG image using *CorelDraw X3* !!!!!"

.....so as to help with cut lines around JPEG images for use w/ "transfer paper and cutters".

(originally intended for use with the Versacamm print/cut machine.....but this will video WILL teach you how to make CONTOUR CUT lines around non-vector images using CorelDraw x3)


See note at bottom of post regarding link:
http://www.greatgarmentgraphics.com/cutlinevideo.asp


WOW!!! What a GREAT VIDEO!!! ....and EASY TOO!!!!!!!!!!

How to make a Perfect contour cut line around a JPEG image!
...and when I say "step-by-step" , I mean "STEP-BY-STEP" !!!

Even though this is for the versacamm, it works on every cutter. (*Please, correct me if I am wrong "cutter-people*")

*QUESTION:*
....after doing this "step-by-step" procedure, how can I make the "cutline" a TAD smaller BEFORE pasting it to my JPEG??????
(so my cutter will "cut" a tad inside the image, so as not to have ANY opaque material around the edge)

PLEASE, if you know , help out and post. please


*Thread Update on 9-16-2009:*



ashamutt said:


> The link that I originally posted no longer works .....at the moment anyway......until they add the video to their site once again....
> 
> I just spoke to Mel Meibers of _great garment graphics_ and he went ahead and added it to the youtube channel..... here it is...
> 
> ...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't see this as much help IF you do not have a Roland VersaCam and VersaWorks...For those of us with a Roland GX24 or other optic eye cutter...this does not show how to get your registration marks. Perhaps you could import the jpg w/cutline into cutstudio or other software...anyone know?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Well.... it is for Corelx3.
then *after* cutline is made in corel, you can export/send it to wherever you want........
cutstudio, cuttingmaster2.........etc.

right????
anyone???
(this is what you ask , charles, right?)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....can't you make your REG marks after the "pasting of the cutline" is complete?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't have the Roland anymore but as I recall you have to establish your cutline in Cutstudio...but then it has been a while since I tried that. Maybe someone with a Roland GX24 will try this and see. Could help a lot of users


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a GRAPHTEC ....but I wish I had a Roland!!!!

(once I think that I have figured out how to 'cutline" a jpeg...I find out that I do not! LOL!)

I am going to try this with graphtec/cuttingmaster2....as soon as I get it loaded onto my XP comp......for some reason it is not working on my laptop!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

does your laptop have Vista??? if so there may a vista driver out there somewhere


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

YEP!!!
but ...it is 32-bit Vista....so it is supposed to work. ???
BUT it doesn’t.

I do have the little "rocketship thingy"(cuttingmaster2 app launcher) and the "REG MARKS" work when I click on it(except that it puts them WAY outside of the 8.5x11 inch page!!!!!, and I can't figure out how to move them in!LOL) 
BUT..... when I click on the app launcher's "CUT" button, it does not open "cutting master 2"!!??.....It does not do anything!

Maybe I need to uninstall then reinstall????(cuttingmaster2)

(I do have "magicut" and it is supposed to do everything for me...but I really want to learn COREL so as to be able to "do it on my own"......ya know?


thanks, charles, for helping.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

This video shows how to make the CutContour line around an image slightly smaller than the image. You basically are cutting "inside" the image a bit so that there is "NO" white edges when cut on the Versacamm.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_outlineswf.htm


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

printchic said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_outlineswf.htm


Awesome video Angela!!!!

THANKS SO MUCH!!
Now I can have "_no yucky white opaque material_" around my image!!! LOL

.....you are the best!! 


P.S.
If you need a microphone.... I have a bag full of them!!! 
really, I do.
(I will mail you one, k)


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Awesome video Angela!!!!
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!
> Now I can have "_no yucky white opaque material_" around my image!!! LOL
> ...


I didn't meant to post this video as it will eat up my band width if everyone here views it on my site.

It's a flash video so i am trying to contact rodney about putting the file somewhere so people can access it. I will removed it from my site in 24 hours.

Oh... no i don't have a mike. I planned to pick up a headphone/mike combo today but the line in best buy was too long so i said maybe tommorrow.

lol


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I don't have the Roland anymore...


What do you use?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

What happened to Magic Cut?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

well....
I am waiting for them to UPDATE their videos!!!
I did cut regular text with it and it works GREAT~!!!!
(type and then hit cut---bam!)

...but I am not quite sure how to do a JPEG yet.....
Their video is for version 4...and I have the newest version 6 !!
I have sent about 15 emails, all to different people in their company, asking them to please update all of their videos.

The V-6 is totally different than their V-4 !!! LOL!
(supposedly, a lot of steps eliminated! yeah!) 

I am waiting to hear back from them.
Hopefully, Monday.....

(and I really would like to learn CorelDraw too!)


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> YEP!!!
> but ...it is 32-bit Vista....so it is supposed to work. ???
> BUT it doesn’t.
> 
> ...


I had the problem of not being able to get the rocket launcher being able to get the cut/plot funtion to launch. Do you have the student/teacher or OEM version of Corel Draw. That was my problem. I had the student/teacher version and it doesn't have the visual basic run time tools for Corel Draw. I was told the OEM version doesn't have them either. I dought a retail version and everything works fine now. Also the registration marks are sized outside the area od your picture. If you make the image smaller, that will make the registration marks cover a smaller area also. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> I had the problem of not being able to get the rocket launcher being able to get the cut/plot funtion to launch. Do you have the student/teacher or OEM version of Corel Draw. That was my problem. I had the student/teacher version and it doesn't have the visual basic run time tools for Corel Draw. I was told the OEM version doesn't have them either. I dought a retail version and everything works fine now. Also the registration marks are sized outside the area od your picture. If you make the image smaller, that will make the registration marks cover a smaller area also. Good luck.
> Terry


ooh... I do not know if it is OEM?

I know it is not S/T.

How can I find out if it is oem????


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> .... Also the registration marks are sized outside the area od your picture. If you make the image smaller, that will make the registration marks cover a smaller area also. Good luck.
> Terry


Thanks terry!

I am going to use a "carrier sheet".....so I want my image as big as possible and I want to "push" my reg marks out as far as possible.
(the pinch rollers will not be on my paper....they will be on the carrier sheet.)
(_I hope I am explaining this right_)


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks so much--wish i saw this tutorial a year ago...would of saved me from
several nervous breakdowns...again thanks


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

stuartdogs said:


> thanks so much--wish i saw this tutorial a year ago...would of saved me from
> several nervous breakdowns...again thanks


LOL!!!!

I totally know what you mean!

This man totally explains it!....better that any youtube video that I have ever seen....or for that matter....better than ANY video!!!!

I used to think it was SOOOOOOO complicated!!!!!!
(I will never learn CorelDraw X3, I would think to myself!)
....until I watched this video!!!!
voila!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...oh yes....

Great Garment Graphics also has a lot of other videos.....
Good ones for the Roland 24" cutter too!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the retail version of X3 and X4 and the Rocket Launcher are in them. It is built in Corel draw. Even V7 has an application launcher in it. The Icon was a red bold dashed capital letter C instead of Rocket launcher. The application launcher is a gateway to other Corel application programs so they can be launched with in Corel environment. I am surprised why a student version does not have it.

I create the registraiton mark area as big as a printer will allow without any problem. That way I don't waste too much of the heat transfer paper. That way I don't have to reduce the image as much as if I let the plug in dictate where the marks would be located.

I draw a rectangle, with the size just below the limit of the printable area, around the image. Align it to the center of the page. Click the plug in registration mark toll and click on convert rectangle to registration mark check box.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> well....
> I am waiting for them to UPDATE their videos!!!
> I did cut regular text with it and it works GREAT~!!!!
> (type and then hit cut---bam!)
> ...


I was under the impression that you are up and running with contour cutting using Magic Cut. That is why I have not come up with pdf file for contour cutting in Corel Draw.

BTW since this thread is about cutter/plotter if you are interested I just uploaded a pdf file on how to make a template for Rhinestone that can be cut with vinyl cutter in a carrier sheet like a magic mask to hold the stones in pace for heat pressing.

Here is the link: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ms B...I was having some problems with the GX24 in using the DAS system so I sold it and got the GCC Puma III which is one that DAS uses..works fine...However I have since learned that you can probably cut the vinyl for rhinestones placement by using another blade...not the 60 degree but I think it was the foil cutter...not sure I remember correctly ...but I saw it done at ISS


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> ooh... I do not know if it is OEM?
> 
> I know it is not S/T.
> 
> How can I find out if it is oem????


 
YEP.....found out it was an OEM....and that the "VBA/macros" files were missing!

I called the software company and they gave me the customer service to Corel ..... Corel is sending me a brand new set of replacement discs of X3 graphics suite .....for 25.00!
Cool!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I have the retail version of X3 and X4 and the Rocket Launcher are in them. It is built in Corel draw. Even V7 has an application launcher in it. The Icon was a red bold dashed capital letter C instead of Rocket launcher. The application launcher is a gateway to other Corel application programs so they can be launched with in Corel environment. I am surprised why a student version does not have it.


...it is strange!
But for some reason student/teacher & OEM's of coreldraw do not have the "VBA files".
....and when you do not have those you can't run any 3rd party apps in conjunction w/ corel.
That was the whole problem all along w/ my cutting master 2.....

Yes, I had the "rocket launcher" , and yes I could make the REG marks in CorelDraw......but when it came time to click "print/cut" so as to open cuttingmaster2 from corel, nothing happened!

It was the "VBA file" issue all along!!
LOL





Lnfortun said:


> I create the registraiton mark area as big as a printer will allow without any problem. That way I don't waste too much of the heat transfer paper. That way I don't have to reduce the image as much as if I let the plug in dictate where the marks would be located.
> 
> I draw a rectangle, with the size just below the limit of the printable area, around the image. Align it to the center of the page. Click the plug in registration mark toll and click on convert rectangle to registration mark check box.


I will try this when my new set of replacement discs come in!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Sure need VBA in order for the Cut Master plug in.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I was under the impression that you are up and running with contour cutting using Magic Cut. That is why I have not come up with pdf file for contour cutting in Corel Draw.


lol...almost!
I have cut TEXT ....vector.
I can make a cut line in magicut....but not on a_ JPEG_ .....yet.

I am waiting for the updated PDF directions and updated video.....hopefully soon.

I did receive a small animated gif with a small amount of instruction...but not enough to really help me understand!
(I can be quite "thick" when it comes to comp stuff!!!)

The magictouch tech support is wonderful!!!!
They offered to walk me through it over the phone....but I told them I would do better with something like a PDF that I could read and then re-read...'til it would finally "get in my head"....ya know.

Like the Corel Cut Line Video!!!!
It's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need more descriptive videos like that one!!!!!
hint hint .....




Lnfortun said:


> BTW since this thread is about cutter/plotter if you are interested I just uploaded a pdf file on how to make a template for Rhinestone that can be cut with vinyl cutter in a carrier sheet like a magic mask to hold the stones in pace for heat pressing.
> 
> Here is the link: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0


OH MY.....not _another_ thing on my plate!!!LOL!!!!!

COOL!!!
I will take a look!

AS ALWAYS.... THANKS so much Luis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Sure need VBA in order for the Cut Master plug in.


...??? 
are you asking a question??


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Like the Corel Cut Line Video!!!!
> It's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I need more descriptive videos like that one!!!!!
> hint hint .....


OK I will work on it. I just finished one on how to make template for rhinestone for another Group I am in. The template can be used to cut carrier sheet to hold the stones for heat pressing.

BTW not to change the subject if you are interested in masking I have photos in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t75356.html

I also PM'ed it to you. Don't want you to miss it. Like it or not.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> OK I will work on it. I just finished one on how to make template for rhinestone for another Group I am in. The template can be used to cut carrier sheet to hold the stones for heat pressing.
> 
> BTW not to change the subject if you are interested in masking I have photos in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t75356.html
> 
> I also PM'ed it to you. Don't want you to miss it. Like it or not.


LOL!!
I am still reading it!!!LOL
Trying to "wrap my brain around it"!!
It is 4:30 in the morning ya know!!!!!

AWESOME PDF's Luis!!!
(maybe TheMagicTouch should give you a job!!!)

(what keeps the "printed JPSS" from sticking to anything when you do the first press?)
(you can answer in the other thread if ya want ...so as to not go off track on this one.....up to you.......cause I am still over there reading...)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> LOL!!
> I am still reading it!!!LOL
> Trying to "wrap my brain around it"!!
> It is 4:30 in the morning ya know!!!!!
> ...


Yeah you are right it is past 4:00 and I think your eyes are tired from reading the thread. It is mentioned below the third photo. It is parchment.

OK it's off topic. I will stop now.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I _always_ seem to go "off topic" LOL!!!!!!!!
oops!

yes...I see...parchment....
ok...I'll stop now too!!
lol!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Question....
(maybe you know Luis)

When following the above video to make "contour cut lines" around a JPEG....it works great!.... but...... how do you get the "cut lines" INSIDE the "jpeg text"???
Like, the inside of the letter "B' , for example.....or for that matter.....the inside of the "jpeg" image itself???

I do it the "long" way around,LOL

I bring my "master" image into Photoshop.
Create a "duplicate" image...and work from that.
'Magic wand" everything INSIDE the JPEG that I want as an "inside cut line".
(if there are multiples, I hold the shift key while "magic-wanding")
Then, I select "solid color"....and select a color that will stand out from the image.
Then, I create another layer and drag it under the "color-fill" layer that was just created.
Then, "delete" the "background" layer that the duplicated original image was on.
Now , I have a transparent layer and the "inside-cut-line/lines" layer.
I color fill the transparent layer to white.
Than "flatten" image.

Then I follow the cut line VIDEO above , with the addition of an "extra" jpeg image added. (the one with the "inside" cut lines)

(hope I explained all of that right)

SO.......
My question is....
Is there a "short cut" to this?


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a good video but it becomes a bit more complicated when the jpeg image you want to put the cutline around is not on a white or one color background. example: you want to put a cutline around a dog standing outside on your patio. you have to isolate the image from all the other stuff.
If you have the time this would be a good video to put on here.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Question....
> (maybe you know Luis)
> 
> When following the above video to make "contour cut lines" around a JPEG....it works great!.... but...... how do you get the "cut lines" INSIDE the "jpeg text"???
> ...


I was just thinking about that. You can select all the white background after you click the background the first time with a wand by clicking Similar under the Select drop down menu. Just make sure the tolerance value is low enough to select the background and not part of the image. If you want to exclude part of the image press and hold Alt key and click on the part that will be excluded from the selection. It makes the selection faster. I have not seen the video and I do not cut from jpeg/raster/bitmap. I make a vector contour cut line/outline out of a jpeg/bitmap/raster image and send it to Cutting Master 2 via Corel plug in. That way I have better control of how the contour will be cut and not rely on the software to contour cut the jpeg/raster/bitmap image. I don't cut inside the image for light transfer. The polymer inside the unprinted area like text that is surrounded with ink/toner will not be noticeable. However, I do it for opaque. Another thing to consider is add some allowance between contour cut line and the image to compensate for the plotter/cutter inaccuracy. I found out with my cutter does not cut exaclty on the contour line and end up clipping part of the image if I don't add some allowances.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

dim116 said:


> This is a good video but it becomes a bit more complicated when the jpeg image you want to put the cutline around is not on a white or one color background. example: you want to put a cutline around a dog standing outside on your patio. you have to isolate the image from all the other stuff.
> If you have the time this would be a good video to put on here.


You can use Magnetic Lasso tool to select part of the image such as dog or a person etc. Click and hold the left button on the area you want to capture then drag the mouse while watching the nodes around the part that is to be captured. You can back track by pressing Backspace key. When you reach the starting point press Enter. Once the capture is done. Press Alt+S+I to Inverse selection, press delete and the background will become transparent. Providing the image you are trying to edit is not in a background layer. To turn a background layer to editable layer double click on the background layer then click OK in the dialogue box that appears.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> ..... Another thing to consider is add some allowance between contour cut line and the image to compensate for the plotter/cutter inaccuracy. I found out with my cutter does not cut exaclty on the contour line and end up clipping part of the image if I don't add some allowances.


Have you posted before on how to do this "allowance" thingy??...in another thread somewhere on here??(so you will not have to re-write it again...I can just go read the post)


I forgot to add this part to the directions above...oops......
....before I make my cut-lines in Corel
(_like the video above_), I take the "master" image and make another duplicate (_which will actually be the Final "print" image_) and surround it with a 3-4 pixel-wide color outline.(_the color of the shirt_).....so the cutter will cut inside this "shirt-color" outline and not show any opaque material.
(is this what you mean by allowance?) 
I have not used this technique on*my *cutter yet , but it works when I send images to my friend w/ the Versacamm!

I wish that I knew Corel as well as I know PS .....It would save me a lot of time! LOL

THANKS SO MUCH Luis!!!! For all of the help!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Have you posted before on how to do this "allowance" thingy??...in another thread somewhere on here??(so you will not have to re-write it again...I can just go read the post)
> 
> 
> I forgot to add this part to the directions above...oops......
> ...


You have the right idea. I go as high as 5 to 10 pixels depending on the resolution of the image. The higher the resolution the higher the number of pixels that I add. I do both ways, fill it with shirt color or leave it white. It is hard to match the shirt color. I did it once and it did not match. I found it the hardy way after the two step opaque was pressed on the shirt. Surrrpppprrriiiissse!!! Besides when the shirt or the image fades, sometimes in different amount, the color difference would amplify the fading effect. Leaving the border white makes it look sort of trendy. White will never fade. It might get darker in time.

When you said it works with versacamm do you mean that the image has registration marks when you printed it? The Cutting Master 2 has to know that there are registration marks with cut line otherwise it will cut regularly. It will use the right bottom corner where the knife is parked as the origin. It will cut the image relative to that point which will ruin the media.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> .......
> When you said it works with versacamm do you mean that the image has registration marks when you printed it? The Cutting Master 2 has to know that there are registration marks with cut line otherwise it will cut regularly. It will use the right bottom corner where the knife is parked as the origin. It will cut the image relative to that point which will ruin the media.


I don't know if my friend put's the REG marks in the image....but I do not. I just send it to her as an EPS file w/ cut lines complete....then she print/cuts it on her Versacamm.
(got them in the mail on Fri. and they look AWESOME!!!)(I wish that I had 10k for one of these machines!!!) 

This week I am going to try to "contourcut" a jpeg w/ my graphtec!!
...since I now have the FULL version of coreldraw, I can now _finally_ try out cutting master 2!!!...alongside Magicut v-6 ....to see which one will be easier for me to use.

I might be PM'ing you Luis!


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> "How to make a contour cut line around a JPEG image using *CorelDraw X3* !!!!!"
> 
> .....so as to help with cut lines around JPEG images for use w/ "transfer paper and cutters".
> (originally intended for use with the Versacamm print/cut machine.....but this will video WILL teach you how to make CONTOUR CUT lines around non-vector images using CorelDraw x3)
> ...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....I can view the whole thing.

....go to the Great Garment Graphics web site and then click on Education Center.
Then click on "cut line video" under the Software Tutorials.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Found it....thank you.....now to figure this out....lol.

Margaret


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> I don't know if my friend put's the REG marks in the image....but I do not. I just send it to her as an EPS file w/ cut lines complete....then she print/cuts it on her Versacamm.
> (got them in the mail on Fri. and they look AWESOME!!!)(I wish that I had 10k for one of these machines!!!)
> 
> This week I am going to try to "contourcut" a jpeg w/ my graphtec!!
> ...


Any luck? Which process/software is better?


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

Where is the video. I would like to see it. Right now that is exactly what I am needing.
Please post a link to that video.
Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The link is right here
 http://www.greatgarmentgraphics.com/cutlinevideo.asp

it was right up above  a couple posts back.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

I think I am blind.....I cannot find the video now.

Can someone post a link directly to it please?

Margaret


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Cutting_Edge said:


> I think I am blind.....I cannot find the video now.
> 
> Can someone post a link directly to it please?
> 
> Margaret


No, Margaret, you are not blind.

I can't seem to find it on their web-site now either!! 

I just emailed them to see if they could put it back up.

Hopefully they will.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you.....I will have to try to remember to keep checking it.....

Am glad that I am not blind.....kinda hard to work at this stuff if I was blind!!! Could you imagine what kind of products I would be putting out??? hehehe

Thank you for contacting them on this....

Margaret


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Whewwww..thank goodness...I thought I was losing my eyesight. I looked and looked for it also.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> No, Margaret, you are not blind.
> 
> I can't seem to find it on their web-site now either!!
> 
> ...


I, too, emailed them.......have you received any response to this? I have not.

Margaret


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...just called Mel Meibers at Great Garment Graphics.....he told me that he just put this video on youtube!

THANKS SO MUCH Mel !!!

Here is the link....
*Corel Draw - Creating Cut Line around jpeg*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HidV_KTM_5w


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks so much Kelly for updating the link in the beginning of this thread!!!

AND a BIG thanks to Mel Meibers of Great Garment Graphics for this wonderful video!!!


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for taking the time to get this back on the net...I am sure it will help many.....including myself!!

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------

